
Cartoon used after Southampton FC's photographer ban - jamesbritt
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-10914863
======
jamesbritt
Perhaps not, on the surface, typical HN fare, but it struck me as an
interesting example of information hoarding or metering. Seems pretty ballsy
to tell reporters they can no longer take their own photos of a sporting
event, but instead have to purchase "official" images from the club owner.

These attempts to chisel people out of a dollar (or pound, as it may be) here
and there are going to end poorly for the perpetrators. It's as bad as AP news
insisting on charging by the word for fair use copying of content.

